

Twitter's business model - bootload
http://www.scripting.com/stories/2008/01/02/twittersBusinessModel.html

======
henning
Those purple paragraph markers never stop being ridiculous.

------
jamescoops
the key thing for them is breaking out of the early-adopter niche into the
mainstream (scaling audience) not the business model

